# Quick Desktop Bar menu



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

It may have been mentioned here before, but perhaps not enough...

Windows (XP, at least) has a trick that many people may not be aware of, there is a very simple way of getting an edge toolbar on your desktop. You just take any folder already on your desktop and drag it to the very edge you want the bar to appear, and drop it (let the left mouse button go). Bingo!
(Your folder will not be moved, this just "tells" windows you want the edge bar for your selected item.)

SUGGESTION: Do that with the "My Computer" icon and you will get an easy way of getting to your various drives and shared folders.

SUGGESTION2: In that new edge menu, do a right-click, and select *Auto-Hide*. That will make the menu automatically neatly tuck away, out of sight. Then, to see the bar, you just move your mouse to that edge.

NOTE: You can change the position of that edge bar by just dragging it to another edge.

NOTE2: You can change the width of the edge bar by just dragging the edge of it (you will see the <=> cursor when you put the cursor there).

NOTE3: You can change properties of the edge bar by right-clicking the edge bar and selecting the items there; including shutting it off - if you don't like it.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

cool trick :up: 
thanks ChuckE


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

You could also just move the taskbar around.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Works on Me too! Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can do the same on Windows 98. 
You can do it to the two sides and the top.
Also add folders to the toolbar.


----------



## commander (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks ChuckE I had not come across that before, most useful.

Peter
UK


----------



## mm-bb (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you ChuckE  

In addition, if you want to remove the toolbar, you can just make a right click on it, choose toolbars, point to your toolbar's name, and have a click on it.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

mm-bb said:


> In addition, if you want to remove the toolbar, you can just make a right click on it, choose toolbars, point to your toolbar's name, and have a right click on it.


It has nothing to do with "have a right click on it".

Just selecting the Toolbar's Name (which should have a check mark on it - signifying that it is turned on) and any mouse click (left or right mouse button) will toggle the check mark (that is, if on, makes it off, or vice versa).


----------

